# I keep getting An "error 522" message when using RIU



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll just be typing along in a forum and my screen instantly shows an error 522 and says: 

Timed out… It says to let the owner of the website know, so I cut and pasted what the error message said. This has been happening for a few days now, just at random. I've cleared cache, cookies, rebooted etc. But nothing works. Just thought you'd like to know...


*What happened?
The initial connection between CloudFlare's network and the origin web server timed out. As a result, the web page can not be displayed.*

*What can I do?*
*If you're a visitor of this website:*
Please try again in a few minutes.

*If you're the owner of this website:*
Contact your hosting provider letting them know your web server is not completing requests. An Error 522 means that the request was able to connect to your web server, but that the request didn't finish. The most likely cause is that something on your server is hogging resources


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah server keeps going offline and cloudflare kicks in for me,


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

yeah the server keeps going offline ive altered admin several times of this ill go bug him again


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2014)

It's happened to me several times over the past week or two, last time was yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dluck (Dec 1, 2014)

My kept saying "error 502 you are not allowed to view this content"


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mine keeps asking me if I want the latest version of skype


----------



## az2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

It's been really bad for about the past week. I get error popups while typing a post (just got one now!). For the last 30 minutes, a couple dozen "retry for live version." It's almost unusable at times.

How did the world survive before Cloudfare? Can't we go back to standard DDOS countermeasures?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah the server keeps going offline ive altered admin several times of this ill go bug him again


Thank you


----------



## GroErr (Dec 1, 2014)

Same here, on/off throughout the day for about a week, my connection stays up, can go anywhere else but it times out to this site for about a minute then revives. Hope it's sorted out soon...


----------



## mudballs (Dec 1, 2014)

she's 'altered" the admin lol...can't help but have images of cat-o-nine tail whips and some thigh highs....forgive me


----------



## dluck (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm getting them right now :-\


----------

